# A/C recharging



## jmppeery (Jul 28, 2009)

Since their wasn't a catagory for A/C I am posting here. Does anyone know the amount of freon a 1997 VW Jetta VR6 takes?


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: A/C recharging (jmppeery)*

When I had my jetta serviced. The a/c tech said Vw required 500g. So I guess try that.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: A/C recharging (rafboy_pl)*


----------



## jmppeery (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: A/C recharging (fourie_marius)*

Nice. Thank you very much for that. I found that my Rad. fan air conditioner fuse keeps blowing causing my A/C to not work and comp. to blow out excessive pressure buildup. Do you or any here have a full wire diagram for the A/C sys. Or does anyone know any common problems for this?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: A/C recharging (jmppeery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmppeery* »_Nice. Thank you very much for that. I found that my Rad. fan air conditioner fuse keeps blowing causing my A/C to not work and comp. to blow out excessive pressure buildup. Do you or any here have a full wire diagram for the A/C sys. Or does anyone know any common problems for this?

here you go


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: A/C recharging (fourie_marius)*

Not to hijack the thread but how about for a 2006 Jetta 2.0T?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: A/C recharging (rafboy_pl)*

I've always just gone by proper pressure readings. Always blowing cold. About to try some hc12a and see if it gets colder / better mpg


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_Not to hijack the thread but how about for a 2006 Jetta 2.0T?



here is the spec sheet for a 2004 bora 2.0


----------

